# Iron chelated w/ heptagluconic acid?



## rafael.compassi (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post here (I was just lurking for about a couple months).

Now the really hard question:

It is safe to use an heptagluconic acid chelated iron?

I have found very little info on google, saying that it is not fitotoxic,
and doesn't decompose under light.

My Fe HGA have a 12% iron content. 

How could I do a seachem flourish iron thing with this? 
(like 50g in 500ml water?)

Greetings from Brazil!

Tanks!

Rafael


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I havent a clue, hopefully someone will be along to help.
Is there any specific reason why you cant use a typical chelated iron that we know is fish safe?

Welcome to APC!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I believe -- please correct me -- this is the same stuff as Ferrous Gluconate, which is the same stuff Seachem uses. 

We previously calculated that stuff as about 12.46% Fe (which is about 12%), in which case about 40g into 500mL is a lot like Seachem Iron.

Seachem is cool and great for our hobby and have lots of great products. Just wanted to type that.


----------



## rafael.compassi (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello!

Tanks for the answers and the wellcome!

The structural formulas look somewhat different, take a look:

fe gluc
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/48/Ferrous_gluconate.png

HGA
http://www.chemicalbook.com/CAS/GIF/23351-51-1.gif

It is the same thing really?

Tanks, guys!

Rafael

(sorry by my english)


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Rafael. Notice that your structural formula for gluconic acid does not include it bonded to Fe.

I am not totally certain they're the same, and my organic chemistry is too weak to build, let alone explain, what happens to glucose when it meets Fe. But I still think you're okay -- the closeness is mass percentage for Fe and the bond to the chelate -- to my untrained understanding -- strongly suggests you're using the same stuff. (Or close enough for our purposes.) And I also think in the quantities of typical Fe dosing you'll be okay.


----------



## rafael.compassi (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot, wet!

(btw, i use a lot the calc in petalphile, great work!)

Rafael


----------

